# teeth grinding / bruxism



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Anybody else have problems with their teeth grinding? I've had problems with it for years but it's gotten worse recently and I realized it may be due anxiety/stress. I bought some calcium & magnesium today so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't actually grind my teeth together, but I do clench my jaw a lot. I can usually control it, and stop myself from doing it when I'm awake. But nighttime is a different story. I wake up with my teeth, my jaw and neck muscles hurting, and usually a headache, too. I definitely think it's tension and anxiety that makes me do it. I haven't heard about taking calcium and magnesium for it. It's worth a try.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

broseph said:


> Anybody else have problems with their teeth grinding? I've had problems with it for years but it's gotten worse recently and I realized it may be due anxiety/stress. I bought some calcium & magnesium today so hopefully that'll help.


Yep and I have literally cracked three teeth. Paxil side-effect. I have had to have teeth bonded to protect them. My teeth look nice, but I suffered greatly to get them.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, paxil bruxism.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I did this a lot when I was young. My teeth are a mess now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my back teeth are in bad shape. Luckily the front ones are still fine. 

I have several fillings in several molars. just lately the tooth behind one of my canines (bicuspids?) cracked almost in half. I also now have a massive cavity which has taken out half of both last two teeth on left side. I see what look like hairline cracks in a couple of the teeth on the upper right side. to be fair, some of this may be due to braces I wore as a child though.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

the backs of my top back molars are straight-up gone. the fronts slope sharply to gum. they are flat to cracked off and gone like old elephant teeth. but only my top back molars. the thing that freaks me out is that i have mercury amalgam fillings and i hear they give off a little something every time one bites down on them. or is that alt heath fear-mongering?

i think mine is paxil bruxism, too... that never went away as i stopped paxil in 1998.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The mercury thing is mainly fearmongering from quack doctors and their loyal zealots.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

yes, i do it while i sleep...
everyday i wake up and my jaws are locked soo tight and my mouth hurts really bad
im thinking about buying a nightguard(10.00) its like a football mouth guard and you wear it at night (if thats when you grind your teeth)


----------



## hannah90 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have that too! I've only really noticed it happening over the past few years. It definately gets worse with stress, I get big knots around my neck and shoulders too. I only really get it at night, but sometimes in the day I am suddenly aware that my whole jaw is totally rigid. 

I would recommend a mouth guard too, to prevent any further damage.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

My brother wears a mouth guard to sleep. He grinds his teeth a lot. Pretty much solved his problem. He didn't complain about it effecting his sleep or anything.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I grind my teeth at night as well. Coincidentally it started when I started taking anti-depressants. I've had it for years now. I think next time I see the dentist I might have to ask about getting some sort of mouth guard.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I grind mine too. They're visibly worn down at the front. I tried a sports mouthguard but it made me drool and pushed my gums up too high and was just a pain in the *** having to wash it in the morning and find somewhere to put it where it wouldn't collect dust since the case couldn't close and I didn't feel like wearing it every night.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I have this problem whenever I'm feeling a lot of stress. Lately it's been incredibly annoying. I got a night guard thinking that might help but I forgot that I also sleepwalk when I'm stressed. I go to sleep wearing my nightguard but wake up and it's no longer on.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Get a mouth guard
Like not maybe, just GET ONE.
I took dental assisting in college.. I had to learn about it and omg your teeth with be sensitive and dentin exposed (no enamel = PAIN) and flat on the incisal/occlusal edge (chewing = PAIN).. I'll put a photo up of what bruxism looks like after many years.. old age as it comes we all get a bit of it (called attrition) but you can really stop a lot of damage with a night guard.
Please talk to your dentist and do not ignore it


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

deathcard said:


> i have been grinding my teeth in my sleep as long as i can remember. many times i wake up with a sore jaw.
> i didn't start wearing a mouth guard until i was 33... :sigh


Hey
Better late than never.
Still made your dental bill cheaper than it could've been


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

deathcard said:


> unfortunately my teeth look much like the pic on the right.
> but i guess it could get worse if i wasn't using a guard... scary to think you could wear them down to the nerve.


oh yea easily you could.
if you have funds you could also likely build them back up with filling type materials or get veneers.
its not too bad though tbh
there are much worse things ive seen that is like not even top 10 of YIKES list lol


----------



## ireneouy (Nov 1, 2014)

I used have a roommate who also suffers bruxism, just like what you said, headache and jaws tight. I suggest her tried this: grind guard . yes, it gets better.


----------



## tesha (Nov 14, 2014)

I haven't been diagnosed with social anxiety because i can't afford health care but my bf said i gring my teeth really bad i tried mouth but i wake up without it. I stopped for a little while, while i wasnt working but as soon as i started working again the grinding started again. I work with the public. But I've been a recluse since I was a kid.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

hooray for paxil. mine gets worse if i'm stressed.


----------



## rabbitheartgirl (Nov 11, 2013)

My teeth are in horrible shape from grinding them since I was a kid.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

yes  ugh even looking at the title of this thread made my heart beat faster, it's one of those things that I get paranoid about. I should wear a nightgaurd but I can't stand them at all physically uncomfortable and psychologically nope..But I'm terrified of ruining my teeth


----------



## Probruxer (Jul 29, 2017)

*Professional bruxer*

I have suffer from bruxism probably all my life, I tried all kinds of mouth guards, including the electronic headband. Recently I start using bth4 and seems to be the best option out there. It definitely stopped my clenching which is the worst part of the condition. My headaches, neck pain disappeared, my gum sensitive is almost gone. Most of the mouth guard only help you preventing damage to your teeth, but wont prevent bruxism or clenching. If your condition is severe try the headband or bth4 at bth4 dot com.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*MDMA*

with really loud music

dancing

treated by dentist. caps and crowns


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

twitchy666 said:


> with really loud music
> 
> dancing


You do this before bedtime?


----------

